# Raised in a Black Church?



## DeltaQT (May 11, 2005)

RAISED IN A BLACK CHURCH? 
You are going to enjoy this! 

Can you fill  in the blanks: 

"First giving ______ to God, who is the _______ of my  life, I'd like to say I'm glad to be in the ________ of the Lord one mo' time.  Cause he brought me from a ___long_____. I coulda been dead, sleeping in  my________, but God is_______ all the ________, and all the_____, God is  _______. He's a _______ over troubled waters. He's a mother to the ________, and  a_________to the __________, a doctor in a ________ room, and a___________ in  the courtroom! (smile) He's the_______ of the valley, a bright and ________star  
He got up early one __________ mon'ing,with all __________ in his _______.  


Pray for me that I grow _________ in the Lord." 
Also, as you  look in your church_______, under the special _________ please keep in your  prayer _______ Sista Buela-Mae Jenkins who will be having her ________ surgery  this week. And while you give your tithes and _______ we humbly ask that you  contribute to the church_______ fund and we will be celebrating the pastor's  fifteenth________ so anybody please who serves on the _______ board please meet  in the ________ following_________. And the women's auxiliary will be selling  ________ dinners for $7.00 a _____ along with the youth ______ who will be  having their annual ______ sale to help fund their trip to the national youth  ministry_______in Tennessee this s! ummer. Parents please be _______that  vacation_______school begins June 19, please have your child________ by May 13  


You knew them all, if not most of them, didn't you?!!! You must go  to a black church! 



I'll post the answers in a minute...


----------



## ThickHair (May 11, 2005)

I left some blank but I have heard them all.



Can you fill  in the blanks: 

"First giving HONOR to God, who is the LIGHT of my  life, I'd like to say I'm glad to be in the HOUSE of the Lord one mo' time.  Cause he brought me from a ___long_____. I coulda been dead, sleeping in my BED, but God is GOOD all the TIME, and all the TIME, God is GOOD. He's a BRIDGE over troubled waters. He's a mother to the CHILD, and  a FRIEND to the FRIENDLESS, a doctor in a OPERATING room, and a LAWYER in  the courtroom! (smile) He's the LILY of the valley, a bright and SHINING star  
He got up early one SUNDAY mon'ing,with all __________ in his _______.  


Pray for me that I grow STRONGER in the Lord." 
Also, as you  look in your church BULLETIN, under the special PRAYER REQUEST please keep in your  prayer _______ Sista Buela-Mae Jenkins who will be having her HEART surgery  this week. And while you give your tithes and OFFERING we humbly ask that you  contribute to the church BUILDING fund and we will be celebrating the pastor's  fifteenth ANNIVERSARYso anybody please who serves on the TRUSTEE board please meet  in the BACK following MORNING SERVICE. And the women's auxiliary will be selling  FISH\CHICKEN dinners for $7.00 a _____ along with the youth CHURCH who will be  having their annual BAKE sale to help fund their trip to the national youth  ministry MEETING in Tennessee this s! ummer. Parents please be ADVISED that  vacation BIBLE school begins June 19, please have your child REGISTERED by May 13  


You knew them all, if not most of them, didn't you?!!! You must go  to a black church! 



I'll post the answers in a minute...


----------



## redeemed516 (May 11, 2005)

DeltaQT said:
			
		

> RAISED IN A BLACK CHURCH?
> You are going to enjoy this!
> 
> Can you fill  in the blanks:
> ...




I put my answers in CAPS!


----------



## kisz4tj (May 11, 2005)

CHURCH? Can you fill  in the blanks: 

"First giving *glory* to God, who is the *Lord*of my  life, I'd like to say I'm glad to be in the *house*of the Lord one mo' time.  Cause he brought me from a *mighty*long*way*. I coulda been dead, sleeping in  my *grave*, but God is*good*all the *time*, and all the*time*, God is *good* . He's a *bridge* over troubled waters. He's a mother to the *mother-less*, and a*father*to the *father-less*, a doctor in a *sick*room, and a *lawyer* in  the courtroom! (smile) He's the*lily* of the valley, a bright and *morning*star  
He got up early one *Sunday*mon'ing,with all *pow'r* in his *hands*.  


Pray for me that I grow *spiritually*in the Lord." 
Also, as you  look in your church *bulletin*, under the special *announcements* please keep in your  prayer _______ Sista Buela-Mae Jenkins who will be having her *hip* surgery  this week. And while you give your tithes and *offerings* we humbly ask that you  contribute to the church *building* fund and we will be celebrating the pastor's  fifteenth *anniversary* so anybody please who serves on the *usher* board please meet  in the *fellowship room* following *choir rehearsal*. And the women's auxiliary will be selling  *fish* dinners for $7.00 a *plate* along with the youth *department* who will be  having their annual *bake* sale to help fund their trip to the national youth  ministry_______in Tennessee this s! ummer. Parents please be _______that  vacation*bible*school begins June 19, please have your child*registered* by May 13  


You knew them all, if not most of them, didn't you?!!! You must go  to a black church!


----------



## zora (May 11, 2005)

I only did the first sentence, but I wonder if you can tell my denomination.

"First giving PRAISE to God, who is the LIGHT of my life, I'd like to say I'm glad to be in the PRESENCE of the Lord one MORE time


----------



## oglorious1 (May 11, 2005)

Uh correct the title and say Black Baptist Church...yes I know every word that goes in the blank


----------



## kisz4tj (May 12, 2005)

Not so I'm not baptist and I knew the words.


----------



## Poohbear (May 12, 2005)

"First giving honor to God, who is the head of my life, I'd like to say I'm glad to be in the house of the Lord one mo' time. Cause he brought me from a mighty long way. I coulda been dead, sleeping in my grave, but God is good all the time, and all the time, God is good. He's a bridge over troubled waters. He's a mother to the motherless, and a father to the fatherless, a doctor in a hospital room, and a lawyer in the courtroom! (smile) He's the lily of the valley, a bright and morning star 
He got up early one Sunday mon'ing,with all power in his hands. 


Pray for me that I grow strong in the Lord." 
Also, as you look in your church bulletin, under the special announcements please keep in your prayer requests Sista Buela-Mae Jenkins who will be having her heart surgery this week. And while you give your tithes and offering we humbly ask that you contribute to the church building fund and we will be celebrating the pastor's fifteenth anniversary so anybody please who serves on the trustee board please meet in the sanctuary following morning worship. And the women's auxiliary will be selling fried chicken dinners for $7.00 a plate along with the youth ministry who will be having their annual bake sale to help fund their trip to the national youth ministry for Christ in Tennessee this s! ummer. Parents please be aware that vacation bible school begins June 19, please have your child sign-up by May 13


----------



## Sweet C (May 12, 2005)

"First giving *honor *to God, who is the *Lord *of my life, I'd like to say I'm glad to be in the *house* of the Lord one mo' time. Cause he brought me from a *mighty *long *way*. I coulda been dead, sleeping in my *bed*, but God is *good* all the *time*, and all the *time*, God is *good*. He's a *bridge* over troubled waters. He's a mother to the *motherless*, and a *father *to the *fatherless*, a doctor in a *sick* room, and a *lawyer* in the courtroom! (smile) He's the *lily* of the valley, a bright and *morning *star He got up early one *Sunday* mon'ing,with all *power* in his *hand*. 


Pray for me that I grow *strong* in the Lord." 
Also, as you look in your church *bulletin*, under the special *announcements* please keep in your prayer *my mother* Sista Buela-Mae Jenkins who will be having her *heart* surgery this week. And while you give your tithes and *offerings* we humbly ask that you contribute to the church *building *fund and we will be celebrating the pastor's fifteenth *anniversary *so anybody please who serves on the *anniversary* board please meet in the *vestibule* following *service*. And the women's auxiliary will be selling *chicken* dinners for $7.00 a *plate* along with the youth *department* who will be having their annual *bake* sale to help fund their trip to the national youth ministry *conference *in Tennessee this summer. Parents please be *mindful *that vacation *bible *school begins June 19, please have your child *signed up *by May 13


----------



## Stormy (May 12, 2005)

"First giving *honor*______ to God, who is the _*head*______ of my life, I'd like to say I'm glad to be in the _*house*_______ of the Lord one mo' time. Cause he brought me from a *mighty*___long_*way*____. I coulda been dead, sleeping in my__*grave*______, but God is_*good*______ all the _*time*_______, and all the_*time*____, God is _*good*______. He's a *bridge*_______ over troubled waters. He's a mother to the ________, and a_________to the __________, a doctor in a _*hospital*_______ room, and a__*lawyer*_________ in the courtroom! (smile) He's the_*shadow*______ of the valley, a bright and *_shining*_______star 
He got up early one _*Sunday*_________ mon'ing,with all __________ in his _______. 


Pray for me that I grow _*strong*________ in the Lord." 
Also, as you look in your church_*bulletins*______, under the special _*announcements*________ please keep in your prayer *our_______* Sista Buela-Mae Jenkins who will be having her _*hip*_______ surgery this week. And while you give your tithes and _*offerings*______ we humbly ask that you contribute to the church_*building*______ fund and we will be celebrating the pastor's fifteenth_*anniversary*_______ so anybody please who serves on the *auxilary*_______ board please meet in the _*Vestibule*_______ following_*service*________. And the women's auxiliary will be selling *fish________* dinners for $7.00 a *plate*_____ along with the youth _*choir*_____ who will be having their annual _*bake*_____ sale to help fund their trip to the national youth ministry__*trip*_____in Tennessee this s! ummer. Parents please be *mindful*_______that vacation_*bible*______school begins June 19, please have your child_*registered*_______ by May 13 

I couldn't remember all of them either, and some may be wrong, but I got most of them.... I think!


----------



## Stormy (May 12, 2005)

Thanks DeltaQT this was fun!


----------



## Honeyhips (May 13, 2005)

funny.  Why did Deitrick Haddon make a song about this?


----------

